# My Boy Got Sponsored



## eastcoastnative (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnhDR8VgR7U&list=UU8XVXJFBoC_rF5IEAZ03U_w&index=1&feature=plcp check it out hes pretty dope for coming from a place with literally no snow


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow........


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

solid, congrats!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You want a cookie for that?


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

Very cool!
How old?
God I wish I was sponsored and you proved it's possible even coming from a place with no snow like me.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Im from the same area.. fairfax, va.. i can attest to no snow.. but I didnt see anything special from him in the vids...

Congrats for him though..


----------

